# Will shrimp be able to live with these fish?



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

Tiger barbs, Cherry Barbs, Otos, Rainbow Shark, and mollies?


thanks in advance!


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

This is what members told me.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...erts-planted-aquariums/53728-shrimp-tank.html


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

What about just Cherry Barbs and Mollies?


----------



## Ebichua (Jun 3, 2008)

What kind of shrimp? Large shrimp like amanos and maybe ghosties may be okay. Dwarf shrimp will be food. Mollies will eventually get big enough to eat them. Cherry barbs will attack them too.


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

I was thinking RCS


----------



## Ebichua (Jun 3, 2008)

Cherries are dwarf shrimp, so it's a incompatible to put them with those fish. Sorry :-( 

You can probably get away with large adults, but don't expect them to live long or have any successful babies growing up. I once kept cherries with endlers before. A lot of people say Endlers are too small to eat cherries. They were right, they are too small to eat juvie-adult cherries. However, cherries were constantly harrassed by them, they all died. 
Whenever a shrimp got berried (and this happened multiple times for me), they would be prime targets for harassment. Berried females would constantly randomly die. 
My tank was HEAVILY planted with java moss too and lots of room for hiding. It's quite unfortunate really :-(

Now I keep my shrimp in shrimp-only tanks. Though I may be attempting to put microrasboras with my snowball shrimp soon.


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

My amanos and bamboo shrimp are bigger than my cherry barbs, so they don't mess with them. I think if a shrimp is as big as a cherry barb, most community fish probably won't bother them.


----------



## clifford (Jun 28, 2008)

I don't think those fish would be a problem as long as there is decent cover (plants, wood, rocks, etc) in the tank. If the shrimp don't have any place to hide (especially babies), the colony probably won't make it in the long term.

I keep cherries with a lot of different kinds of fish (in around 20 tanks), and find that they survive and breed regularly as long as other conditions in the tank are favorable. You'll probably lose the odd shrimp here or there, and a percentage of the offspring that aren't as good at hiding as your fish are at eating.

I trade off or sell my extra shrimp at my local fishclub. I've seen cherries for $7 a piece at the local stores, but they usually go for $1-$1.50/each at the club. 

I wouldn't experiment much at $5-7, but if you can find them cheap, maybe pick up 10 and see how they do?

Cliff


----------



## bgzbgz (Jul 6, 2007)

I think everything but the mollys might be ok.


----------

